# Estelle Maersk



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

(MAD) The sister ship of the largest container ship in the world (Emma Maersk), the newly delivered Estelle Maersk's acceptance will be delayed by at least 2 weeks after she suffered propellor shaft failure on her sea trials.


----------



## Patalavaca (Nov 2, 2005)

Rushie, 
& here she is :-
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=303071

regards, 
Rick


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers,

I had to laugh at an item in the News of the World on Sunday, which showed a picture of the Emma Maersk entering Felixtowe....they described her as "the biggest ship in the world..."!!!

No accounting for spot-on journalism.

Rushie


----------



## Pedro Baptista (Jun 27, 2006)

If you had heard what the portuguese media just said of her... :/ And they also called her "The biggest ship in the world"... Ok that she's the biggest ship sailing, but KNOCK NEVIS is still out there as a FSO... and there were I believe 7 ships bigger than her... :/


----------

